# John Corn stepping down as moderator



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

One of our staff members John Corn has decided to leave his moderator position here at DBSTalk! John has been with us for over 2 years and is a valued member of our team. We will miss him!

Thanks John for your service and the best of luck in the future!


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I'll still be around, I've lost some interest in DBS, I'll definately be visiting.
My family, my kids, baseball, lacrosse are keeping me busy.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

John Corn said:


> I'll still be around, I've lost some interest in DBS, I'll definately be visiting.
> My family, my kids, baseball, lacrosse are keeping me busy.


Thanks for your contribution, John. This place would be unruly without the help of you and others to keep us all on track. As my wife and 2 teenage dauthers regularly remind me, "life is about balance." The world does not revolve around technology.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

John,

It's been a pleasure kickin' it with you. I'll miss you _and_ your 'corny' jokes!

So long, and Best Wishes for the future.

Nick


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I think many of the poeple that visit the DBS boards do not think the same of DBS as they used to when DBS first came out. It has went from being something new and exciting to the norm (more common), although new advances help keep it exciting for some.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

John Corn said:


> I'll still be around, I've lost some interest in DBS, I'll definately be visiting.
> My family, my kids, baseball, lacrosse are keeping me busy.


You didn't go to the "dark side" did you?


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Here is the thread from when he first stepped up as moderator. Unfortiniately it says all the posts are made by Guest. I guess it's messed up or something since the post is so old.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=388


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm glad you'll still be around. I don't know if you knew this John, but you were often a source for my news updates on my website.  Thanks a bunch. If you need a new moderator, I'd be more than happy to take the position. I have requested a spot before, but no space was available.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Good luck in your future endeavors! 

I volunteer to replace you! If Chris wouldnt let me buy the site maybe he will have me as a MOD

Actually I am a moderator for obesityhelp.com we have over 200,000 members So I may be to busy to accept


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> Good luck in your future endeavors! I volunteer to replace you! If Chris wouldn't let me buy the site maybe he will have me as a MOD. Actually, I am a moderator for obesityhelp.com we have over 200,000 members so I may be too busy to accept




```
Dear Mr. Haller:

Thank you for your interest in the position of Forum Moderator with our firm.
We have looked over your application and the 17 copies of your resumé you
sent to us. We find your background and experience to be impressive and
technically well-suited for work in this field.

However, the results of the Predictive Psychological Profile (PPP) survey
you completed were, frankly, a little scary. Your test revealed strong OCD
tendencies, coupled with a weakness in comprehension of verbal and written
instruction. In addition, your raw test scores revealed a lack of self-control 
in stressful situations which causes you to repeat yourself when you think no 
one is paying attention, a characteristic typically associated with paranoia, 
excessive sensitivity and irritability. 

After careful consideration, we have concluded that your personal qualities
are not well-suited to employment with our organization. Because of this, 
and the unusual results of the PPP, along with your 23 follow-up phone calls
and 104 emails, we find we must decline your application. 

We wish you luck in finding employment, perhaps in a field more suited to 
your unique temperament. You might consider something in the collections 
or asset recovery fields.

Sincerely,

Management
```


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Nick thats great, you put lots of effort ITS REALLY FUNNY!


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Great post, Nick!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

:rolling: Thats to funny Nick.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> Nick thats great, you put lots of effort ITS REALLY FUNNY!


Thanks, Bob, but not really. Material like that just writes itself.

It appears it's now your turn to strut a little. :icon_da:

Congrats on being right for a change! :lol:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Nick said:


> It appears it's now your turn to strut a little. :icon_da:
> 
> Congrats on being right for a change! :lol:


Technically he wasn't really right. Mike Dugan didn't leave Echostar. He just retired from his post as COO.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

IIRC, the release said '"retiring". The exact details sometimes get ground up in the rumor mill. In any case, it is an important change in the rarified air of EchoStar's ivory towers.

I think Bob deserves credit on being first to break the news here.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I do my best when I get some info. When it didnt get announced the next day as my source expected I feared the news was a plant to unearth some leaks and my friend could get fired. So I used the april fool theme as a cover story. 

My biggest fear is someone getting fired

Hey maybe E should hire me as a new QC head? Give me the box I WILL find the troubles

Wonder when the news will come that Charlie is hanging it up?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The following classified ad is reported to have appeared in the Denver Times, Rocky Mtn Courier, and the Littleton Penny Shopper:


```
[B]Help wanted: Chief Operating Officer[/B] 
- respo[FONT=Arial Narrow]nsible for all operating aspects of a Fortune 
500 company. Must have technical backgound in the 
manufacture and distribution of Direct Broadcast Sat-
ellite TV set-top boxes, antennas and related digital 
equipment; familiarity with FCC regulations a plus; 
must be decisive and be able to react to changing 
business conditions and unanticipated product flaws. 
The successful candidate will receive a compensation,
package including stock options and free satellite TV.
Write to: CEO, POB 101, Littleton CO No phone calls
EOE ADA CES SBCA NAB AA AAA AARP ABA SPCA NRA[/FONT]
```


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Unanticapted product flaws????


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

No, Bob, it's unanticipated, not "Unanticapted". How do you pronounce that... Un-anti-cap-ted?

PMIGBOM


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Bob's been decapitated?


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

My spellin it bdd sorrry


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

There Bob goes losing his head again...


----------

